# We have a kid!



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

This is our first time at birthing. Our newest member.... Pebbles


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , she is beautiful


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Congrats , she is beautiful


Thank you. It was well worth the wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## farmeratomswife (Mar 30, 2013)

Super cute congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! Glad everything went smooth!


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

Well today our kid would be 5 days old. Yesterday she was fine. This morning when I went to check on her she had died. I know this something that happens but we are so devastated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That is horrible, I am so sorry.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness  I'm so sorry


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you check around her umbilical cord? Could it have been navel ill? Was the mom ever aggressive? What position was the kid when you found her?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: I'm so sorry


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, so sorry!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So very very sorry.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. :hug: Sometimes these things just happen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Did you check around her umbilical cord? Could it have been navel ill? Was the mom ever aggressive? What position was the kid when you found her?


I looked all over her. Her umbilical cord looked fine. It was dried out and looked like it would be falling off soon. I am judging that by knowing about human babies umbilicals though. This was our first baby goat. Mom was not aggressive. She was a really good mom. She was stressed trying to nudge the baby to wake up up. The position she was in was just like she was sleeping.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss  :hug:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, that is just so sad.  I guess she just died of something naturally. At least she died in peace (if she was in that position). I think you look around the top of their cord, on their bellybutton. If it was swollen, than it might have been navel ill. But you said it looked normal, so otherwise I just have no idea. Maybe you should search around on craigslist for a cheap baby goat for the doe, if she is taking it really hard. I know some go into "goat depression".


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FaintingKY (Feb 23, 2013)

She is better today. She is so lovable, she wasn't like that before she gave birth. We have spent a lot of time with her today. Thank you everyone for your condolences.


----------

